# MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MR PUCE EAGLE



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 25, 2013)

Man that is one amazing looking bottle!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you Mr. Eagle. You look very pretty by the tree. But then again, I think you're photogenic because you look good in every light. Have a happy new year too . . .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 25, 2013)

NO not really in some light I look amber almost a  crappy brownish tint


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Christmas, Mr. Pucey!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Don't drop that one Rick!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 2, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU GUYS!


----------

